# Comparison of an Onkyo TX-NR1007, a Behringer INuke DSP 3000, and a Crown XLS-202 frequency response in room



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Out of curiousity today I compared the frquency response of my Onkyo TX-NR1007, a INuke DSP 3000, and a Crown XLS-202.

It appears the INuke DSP 3000 has a bit of a treble increase over the other two at the highest end of the audible spectrum, but nothing too outlandish. 

I used an omnimic to capture the FRs. 1/12 smoothing. Speakers were eD Cinema 12's. Captures were taken 25 times and averaged to ensure accuracy. Noise floor in my room was not above 60dB and is also accounted for in the picture with a 25 capture average.

Here is the frequency response comparison in stereo with the mic in the main listening position










To eliminate any issues with stereo frequency response I mixed it up a bit and recaptured FR graphs. Here is the frequency response comparison with just the left speaker playing and the mic in the left most chair of my listening position.









I guess the take away for me is that any of these amps are going to be pretty equivalent - as personally I don't hear much higher than 16 or 17khz at age 33. They are equitable until that level. With the INuke DSP I could always apply a filter as well to eliminate any treble bias. I'd be curious to measure FR against an audiophile type amp and see if anything shows up visibly in the frequency response to account for the sticker price. onder:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this! :T


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work!
:TT:


----------

